# This commercial should be on TV, not just youtube.



## vulcan75001 (Sep 13, 2008)

You have to watch the whole thing...


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 13, 2008)

God bless our soldiers!

I am SMOKE FREAK and I approve this message!


----------



## erain (Sep 13, 2008)

SMOKE FREAK;259542 said:
			
		

> God bless our soldiers!
> 
> exactly, and the hollywood socialites like matt damon and pamela anderson(pamela anderson, if i were the democrats and persons of her caliber are what what you are throwing on tv i t shows how inept they are) are speaking out against sarah palin because she "hunts", because she has "a bear rug on her wall".... i dunno about you but that all seems perfectly normal to me!!!!!  thanks for sharing that clip, it does indeed send a message. forward that to all your friends... pamela anderson who is she anyway, the description i would use does not fit this forum!


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 13, 2008)

I heard about it yesterday from El Rushbo..Very cool and I sent to all on my contact list..Maybe if everyone did we could make a difference


----------



## garyt (Sep 13, 2008)

This should not be here I belive in and I he am sorry for the sacrifices our soldiers have gone through  but this not a forum for either political party


----------



## garyt (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been watching the whole thing for almost 8 years and cant take any more, record unemployment, economy failing, 27% higher heating bills this winter and the rest of the world hates us

This is a forum about smoking meat, get it!!!!!!


----------



## capt dan (Sep 14, 2008)

I couldn't agree more. We have had  this discussion before on these forums. Lets leave politics out of  BBQ. Too much good going on here to step down into the craphole of smear, spin, or political  kool-aid!


----------



## xeod (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't think I have ever posted on this forum, but I read it a lot.  However, I could not let this one go.  That was an outstanding video by that young man and I appreciate what he has done for us.  

Garyt - Maybe you aren't old enough, but 6.1% unemployment is not a record.
http://www.data360.org/dsg.aspx?Data_Set_Group_Id=248
You can see it in the above link.

Our economy is not failing.  We are number one in the world in gross domestic product.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...y_GDP_(nominal)

You know why heating oil is going up?  Simple economics - supply and demand.  The leaders of the house and senate refuse to allow a vote on drilling offshore and in ANWAR, because they are afraid of the result.  We are supposed to go "jawbone" with Saudia Arabia for more oil, but we won't stand up and get our own.

The rest of the world does not hate us.  I am a retired GI and have been around the world.  They are envious of us.  You think oil is a lot here - try Germany.  Why are there 15 million illegals here if we are so bad?

Sorry about the rant, but that young man has an opinion and a well deserved right to express it and I stand with him..


----------



## garyt (Sep 14, 2008)

His first post and not a word about smoking.You cannot read a paper or turn on the TV without hearing about the election, that is why I come here I am sure there are hundreds if not thousands of sites and forums for political opinions so does this have to be one too


----------



## xeod (Sep 15, 2008)

You're right.  I went out and smoked a cigar and still stand for him and people who believe in what he has done.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 15, 2008)

maybe he has a website! Go stand with him there!
In case ya missed it the first time, this is a BBQ site!

Did ya  come here to start crap and stir the pot, or talk BBQ. I think we all  know the answer to that.
Later!


----------

